# random stupid thoughts



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

just thinking about some stuff ,,, like this.....

If u'r driving u'r rv at the speed of light and u turn on the head lights ,,, would they work :question:  :question: 

Why do we park on driveways ,, and drive on parkways :question:  :question: 

Why do they call them buildings ,, if they're already built  :question:  :question: 

Why do they call them apartments ,, when there together  :question:  :question:

Sorry ,, i'm bored ,, been working on to many rv's now i have the bug ,, NEED TO GET OUT ,,, oh yea i forgot ,, i got 3 weeks till CHRISTMAS AT THE BEACH 

 :bleh: 

Bty :evil: .... If any of u want to get me something for xmas ,, then here is what i want....

A REAL GOOD TAN        :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :bleh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 29, 2007)

Re: random stupid thoughts

How come when some people are going to only ONE of these stores they say they are going to, "WalMarts"?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 29, 2007)

Re: random stupid thoughts

I was driving back from Louisville KY last night when my employee asked me how fast you would have to drive to keep the sunset in view.  Anyone know?


----------



## hertig (Nov 29, 2007)

Re: random stupid thoughts

I read a book by a navy pilot, who claimed it could be done in a Jet plane.

Lets see, the circumferance of the earth at the equator is about 25,000 miles and it rotates in 24 hours, so that would make the average speed of a point on the equator about 1040 MPH.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 29, 2007)

Re: random stupid thoughts

I just knew someone would know the math   Thanks


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 29, 2007)

Re: random stupid thoughts

Hey! My first question was, "Which way?"


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 29, 2007)

Re: random stupid thoughts

Tex, we were traveling East and the sunset was in the rear view mirror.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Re: random stupid thoughts

ok we covered the light thingy what about the rest :question:  :question:  :question:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 30, 2007)

Re: random stupid thoughts

Wow! You can back up at over 1000 MPH! You should audition for that Ford commercial on TV! (But bring your Chevy.)


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 30, 2007)

Re: random stupid thoughts

Not going to try backing up!  Not even in a GM.
When you asked "which way", maybe I misinterpreted your question.


----------



## rjf7g (Nov 30, 2007)

Re: random stupid thoughts

OK, back to the light thing...it would be the visual version of a sonic boom!  In water, electrons can travel faster than photons (light particles) and a ghostly blue glow is emitted when they do.  I has occasion to see it in a previous job and it is way cool.  It's called Cherenkov Radiation and was written about in 1934!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

Re: random stupid thoughts

ok how about the parking on driveways and driving on parkways :question:  :question:  :question:  :question:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 30, 2007)

Re: random stupid thoughts

If you're driving at the speed of light, and you turn on your headlights, then of course they work, but what would you see?  Behind you?

Ken, if you were traveling East, saw the sunset in the rear view mirror, then you would have to go West to keep it in sight. Really fast!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Re: random stupid thoughts

damn Tex has been staying after school and learning ,, or maybe he has a really good looking teacher that is giving him extra credit      :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## Shorty (Dec 7, 2007)

Re: random stupid thoughts

Hey Rod...how about

The things that just bother the heck outta me is:
If it's send by ship it's called cargo and by land it's shipment
How come it's a pair of pants but only a bra...don't they come in pairs also?
How can hot as hell one day and cold as hell the next?
Why does the nose run, but our feet smell?
How come there's no ham in hamburger?
How come there are locks on store doors that are open 24/7?
Why is there brail on the keypad at drive up ATM's?

That's all I could think of off the top of my head

Aarrr
Shorty


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Re: random stupid thoughts

hey now there u go ,,, how about ,, the 24 hour thingy ,, i went to one ,, one time and when i pulled up the guy was locking the doors ,, and i said it's a 24 hr store ,, and he replied ,,,"not in a row"
  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 7, 2007)

Re: random stupid thoughts

Oh, man that was bad. Where's the hook?  :dead:


----------

